
Snowden’s Camp: Staged Putin Q&A Was a Screw-Up - aaronbrethorst
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/04/20/snowden-s-camp-staged-putin-q-a-was-a-screw-up.html
======
JetFire
"The bigger question, however, is whether Snowden can restore his reputation
among the much larger group of people who viewed his initial leaks as
admirable, and his appearance with Putin as risible. The answer to that
question is, at this point, unknown."

Ed Snowden is/has risked his life, the prospect of life locked in a solitary
cage, and any opportunity to ever see his friends & family in person, for the
sole purpose of releasing information of vital importance to the public.

Not just to the people of the US, but Canada, UK, Australia, New Zealand, and
the world at large to an extent, so that they have the opportunity to become
informed about illegal surveillance, gross human rights violations, and the
establishment of a totalitarian police states. This makes up for the fact that
while doing all of that, he is still the only person with balls to ask Putin
if the Russian government is spying on it's people. Not to mention the fact
that Russia (Putin) was the only state to grant him asylum.

It may have not gone as he had hoped, sometimes honest people underestimate
the capability of sociopath tyrants.

~~~
joeclark77
He's a traitor who is now doing puff pieces for Vladimir Putin because the
Chinese were too disgusted to take him. He released information about _legal_
surveillance operations which were creepy but hardly surprising. He did this
primarily to make himself a celebrity -- there's no reason he ever needed to
"out" himself as the leaker -- and immediately ran to our worst enemies to buy
favors with other secrets that he stole. A "whistleblower" doesn't grab a hard
disk full of every file he can steal, then indiscriminately release some of
them every time his name falls below the fold on the news blogs. And his
latest shenanigans (shameless Putin propaganda on the Russian language
program, fake concern about human rights for English language consumption)
should destroy any myths that he actually cares about government surveillance.

~~~
JetFire
did you eat a lot of paint chips as a kid?

~~~
dang
Personal attacks are not allowed on Hacker News. We ban people for this,
especially when they do not have a history as a positive contributor on the
site.

